# Noosa River Saturday 10th Nov



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

Due to the strong winds forecast for the Brisbane area I will probably go to the Noosa River on Saturday morning (weather permitting) - strong wind or storms and it's a no-go.

I am looking to launch pretty early, around 4.30ish and target the woods bays, muna point area for Flathead/ Tailor and Trevally.

I usually launch from the roundabout at the junction of Gympie Rd and Weyba Terrace. Anyone else travelling up from Brisbane - might be a good idea to meet at the BP service stations around Caboulture.

Always great to meet fellow AKFFers and would welcome anyone to join the party.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll put my name down as a tentative yes mate. I'll either join you up there, or go and hit the pumicestone passage. Anywhere out of the wind will be good, and I haven't caught a trev from the yak yet. Don't know the area up there, but would any mangrove jack be hanging around in the river?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

they have been getting a few between the 2 lakes but I dont know about further towards th mouth

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Hi Phoenix.... I'll have to pass on the Noosa trip this time around... just too far to go two weekends in a row. I will be hitting coochin creek which is a lot closer to home  Hope you catch a few mate.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Will be launching sometime between 4.30 and 5, probably closer to 4.30. Hope to see you there.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

How did you go this morning mate? I have been given a leave pass for tomorrow morning as well, so trying to figure out where to go.


----------

